# Twitch has new markings



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Before people jump onthe poster for this horse's condition, you need to remember that this is a rescue. There is another thread about them.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe a healthy coat coming through?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

When I first got Rascal (he also came to be as a young underweight horse) and he was being cared for better his first coat shedding was very splotchy and it took over a year before he seemed to finally decide what shade red he was going to stay. So I agree with the other poster - healthier coat coming through.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

They might be caused by a vitamin or mineral deficiency - especially as this is a rescue horse that's still in recovery
Are you feeding any supplements or a complete feed with a balance of everything?


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i feed omaleen 200 with a spoon of soy oil and 1/4 a cup of rice bran gonna get a free feed protean block when i can


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

im about to add stock and stable to there food i got it today gonna sprinkle a little on the top of there food and kinda slowly blend that in


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Kenzie, my rescue filly, was and has been super splotchy exactly like this as her healthy coat came in and even now she is different shades of brown all over her body so I tend to agree with everyone else that he is probably just starting to grow a nice, sleek, healthy coat!


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

A copper or zinc deficiency can cause discoloration or bleaching in a coat. Try adding a supp that doesn't have any iron as this macro nutrient can impede the horses ability to intake other necessary minerals such as the ones listed above.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

any suggestions on what kind? ill look at the co op today


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

darkiss4428 said:


> any suggestions on what kind? ill look at the co op today


 What are you currently feeding and does the horse go out to graze on good pasture or is he mostly hay fed?
Sorry if you've mentioned this somewhere else


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i feed omaleen 200 every day but they are on a 10 acre pasture at all times with free feed round bales of hay there not even in feeders so the horses can have all they want


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm willing to bet that it's the healthy coat coming in. It can happen with manes and tails as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i like the gold color.. what age do baby horses shead there baby coat for there adult coat? aby tjats what's happening?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

darkiss4428 said:


> i feed omaleen 200 every day but they are on a 10 acre pasture at all times with free feed round bales of hay there not even in feeders so the horses can have all they want


 If you're feeding the recommended amount you should be getting enough vitamins/minerals
You could try adding some extra oils, biotin, flax seed for extra coat health
Horses are all changing coat right now so might just be that you're seeing
This is a comparison between what you're feeding and Blue Seal feeds Sentinel senior


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

California Trace is a favorite of mine. I order it online. But it really varies depending on the area you live in, as some spots that are deficient in certain minerals are not in others. Best to look up soil contents and hay contents for your specific area and going from there. Smart Pak has a lot of options to choose from which is really convenient too.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

jaydee said:


> If you're feeding the recommended amount you should be getting enough vitamins/minerals
> You could try adding some extra oils, biotin, flax seed for extra coat health
> Horses are all changing coat right now so might just be that you're seeing
> This is a comparison between what you're feeding and Blue Seal feeds Sentinel senior


would the senior care be good for a baby though?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

darkiss4428 said:


> would the senior care be good for a baby though?


I just gave that one as an example of a feed that contains biotin and oils - there are others on the market but not sure what's available to you
This should be a link to their feed for growing youngsters
http://blueseal.com/files/feeding-and-mgmt/equine/ProductPage_Sentinel_GX.pdf
And this is the Triple Crown feed for youngsters - I personally prefer this brand but not always available in some areas
Triple Crown Horse Growth Formula-For Successful Horse Growth Results | Triple Crown Nutrition

What sort of a worming routine are you using and have you treated the horse for ulcers?
Both can have a dramatic effect on the horses ability to utilize its food


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i have not treated for ulcers and vet has wormed them with ivermectin 1.87% they are gaining weight they were really bad off when i got them i have pictures in the member journal section so he is building up i just want to make sure he is getti v everything he needs


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

darkiss4428 said:


> i have not treated for ulcers and vet has wormed them with ivermectin 1.87% they are gaining weight they were really bad off when i got them i have pictures in the member journal section so he is building up i just want to make sure he is getti v everything he needs


 Yes I saw them on that thread - they have come on a long way from where they were, you've done well.
I have found that horses that have gotten that poor sometimes have encysted worms - something your vet could detect in a blood test and advise on treatment
Poor health and lack of food (and worms) can cause stomach ulcers. Having a scope is expensive but a having them on something like U-Gard for a while wont break the bank or do any harm.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

darkiss4428 said:


> would the senior care be good for a baby though?


YES!!!! People are using Senior care feeds to heal up and put weight on ALL ages of horses. They were formulated for easy digestion, palatability and the ability to add water and make into a mash. A study at Southern IL University Ag school several years ago found that elderly horses who were missing teeth put weight on with this feed, mashed. There should be instructions of how to feed in this way on the bag's label.
I'm betting that in another year Twitch will have a beautiful coat. My adopted rescue, "Buster Brown" wasn't underfed--the rescue did their job--but my DD's told me how different and soft and shiny his coat is NOW, with a better diet.
_(BTW, HERE is the other thread_
http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/twitch-rogue-rescue-rehabilitation-updates-con-273289/


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thanls both of ypu


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Are there any skin issues along with the hair change ? I could not tell by the pics, and you are doing a good job on getting them fed up and healthy! You could try a vit/min made for foals or young horses. 
Sr feeds are made to be easier to digest. I would not assume ulcers if they are eating normal, are not colicky, dont have loose poops.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

ok yea they eat fine thankfully no colic or loose droppings and no skin problems i actually thought it was dirt and tried to brush it out lol no dry skin or flakeing or shedding still really soft


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

stevenson said:


> Are there any skin issues along with the hair change ? I could not tell by the pics, and you are doing a good job on getting them fed up and healthy! You could try a vit/min made for foals or young horses.
> Sr feeds are made to be easier to digest. *I would not assume ulcers if* *they are eating normal, are not colicky, dont have loose poops.*



I would have agreed at one time but we've had to treat Flo twice now for ulcers likely caused by her arthritis pain meds - she was struggling to keep weight on yet still ate like the proverbial horse, no colic ever and normal poops. As soon as she was on the ulcer treatment her weight went back to normal


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

the reason these are under weighy was from being starved and ridden to death they have gained a large amount of weight since ive had them


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

ive made sure he is getting proper vitamins and food it looks like this is a new coat coming in it is starting to get finner than the previois one shorter and less fluffy the marks are also getting bigger


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Just an idea, my mare has spots like that (bigger) on her side and butt. I was told the are caused by a mutation of sorts in the coat. They are not caused by a fungus or skin issue or lack of vitamins/minerals, it's just their coat. Someone might have the right word for it.

I can get a picture of Spice's spots if you like.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i would like that


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Spice's marks are harder to see once she's got a winter coat because they are almost the same color. They are a light chestnut color, and she lightens in the winter and dark in the summer is when you really see them. The darker hairs are what's left of her summer coat, and she has bird catcher and bend or spots too.

They are a little hard to see but you can see some of the lightest hairs, they are not white. This one is bigger than my hand with spread apart fingers and on her belly. 



Excuse her "rolls" she's on a diet but the weight isn't coming off her stomach very quickly.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thinking this could also be twitches winter coat coming in?


----------

